
Twitter Image Scraper Made with Python 3.8 - jellyfish-dev
https://github.com/Jelly-Fish-Dev/Twitter-Image-Scraper
======
metalliqaz
I found it strange that the title would mention Python 3.8 specifically,
rather that just "Python". The README mentions that the project uses the new
:= operator. I wouldn't enter production with 3.8 specific features until at
least 3.8.1, but it's cool for a small project.

------
nomorerul
do you think it is possible to integrate with proxycrawl? that can benefit
from not getting blocked by twitter

